# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Balthazar Klossowski de Rola (Balthus)

## E=mc²

*Balthazar Klossowski de Rola (Balthus).*

Shikojeni mire pikturen ketu lart. Konti Balthazar Klossowski de Rola, i njohur ne art me emrin Balthus, kishte dy pasione te medha: macet dhe adoleshentet. Perpiquni ta gjeni pak se cfare mund ti kete ndodhur ne ekspoziten e pare. Sot, ndonje prokuror i zellshem, perpara kuadrit te vitit 1934 Leksione kitare, me siguri do te kishte hapur nje hetim postum per autorin e saj, kontin Balthazar Klossowski de Rola, nje nga piktoret me te rendesishem te shekullit XX. Apo me mire te themi ate qe njihet me emrin Balthus, lindur ne Paris ne nje familje me origjine polake ne 29 shkurt 1908 dhe qe vdiq ne 2001 - duke e ditur se ky nuk ishte nje vit i brishte, pra nuk do te kishte ditelindje, - zgjodhi te ikte nga kjo bote me date 18 shkurt, ne moshen 92 vjecare ne keshtjellen Rossiniere ne Zvicer, ku jetonte i fshehur qe nga viti 1977. Nuk do ta kishte dhe aq gabim ai prokuror qe te dyshonte per ate mendje, edhe nese jo e semure, paksa e turbulluar, duke pare qe ne ate kuader, mesuesja e perdor nxenesen e saj si nje instrument muzikor, ndersa kjo e fundit, gjysme e zhveshur dhe, gjysme e perhumbur, po akordon nje nga thithat e gjinjve. Piktura duket se eshte frymezuar nga nje prej Pietá-ve te Louvre-it, edhe pse vete Balthus-i gjithmone e ka mohuar, si perqasjen, ashtu edhe frymezimin fetar qe ka rreshqitur ne blasfemi. Duke mohuar ne nje menyre te pacipe origjinen e tij hebraike nga ana e te emes, mjeshtri francez shprehte me mjaft krenari besimin e tij katolik, qe e perdorte si nje prove te pakundershtueshme kunder akuzave per pedofili: nuk kishte se si ta dyshonte qe pasioni per mishin e ri ne shekullin XXI do te kthehej ne nje problem per shume prifterinj dhe ndonje peshkop.

*Ne Nju Jork me detaje te censuruara.*

Balthus-i eshte Humbert, Humberti i historise se artit, misherimi i personazhit te famshem te Nabokov-it Lolita. Ndoshta pasioni per pubertetin i ka ardhur ne menyre spontane duke sherbyer edhe vete ai si nje nga ato joshjet sekrete te dashnorit te se emes, poetit Rainer Maria Rilke, i cili i kishte pikasur menjehere dhuntite artistike te djaloshit, (asokohe vetem 13 vjecar) duke pare 40 dizenjot e mrekullueshme qe rrefenin historine e nje femije dhe te macokut te tij Mitsou (pas vajzave, macet do te mbeten pasioni i Balthus-it, te pranishme ne shume nga vizatimet e tij). Nuk eshte e nevojshme tua prishim qetesine gjykatesve te kohes sone: arti i Balthus-it krijoi skandal dhe u censurua qe ne ekspoziten e pare ne Paris, ne vitin 1934. Ne Evrope, thuajse askush nuk donte tia dinte per veprat e tij, ndersa qe ne 1938, tregtari Pierre Matisse, djali i Matisse-it te madh e te vertete, do ta shpjere ne galerine e tij ne Nju Jork, ku ai do te kete nje sukses te jashtezakonshem mes koleksionisteve amerikane, i pari nder te cilet James Thrall Soby, mbreti i telefonave dhe i xhetonave, qe do te bleje nje prej kryeveprave te tij Rruga (1939), te cilen do ta mbaje ne zyre nga frika se mos djali i tij 9-vjecar do te fillonte te krijonte ide te cuditshme duke pare djaloshin qe ne pikture ka mberthyer ne mes kembeve nje vajze te vogel. Nje detaj ky qe Balthus-i, i detyruar nga koleksionisti, do ta fshehe, per ta lejuar keshtu vepren te shfaqet ne ekpoziten e Muzeut te Artit Modern te Nju Jorkut ne vitin 1956. Megjithe njohjen e madhe, piktori francez nuk do te shkoje kurre ne Shtetet e Bashkuara, duke vazhduar te shohe me percmim ata amerikane te varfer dhe naive, qe ne fakt ishin arteriet kryesore te suksesit te tij ekonomik dhe te fames se tij te ardhme.

*Pas 5 shekujsh kome.*

Snob dhe autodidakt, Balthus-i ka nje talent natyral te jashtezakonshem qe e mban larg shkollave. I ati, artist edhe ai, e njeh me pikturen e Cezanne-it qe ai do perpije, duke bere qe tek ai te ndikoje me pas joshja prej impresionizit dhe kubizimit. Udheton ne Itali, ku do te dashurohet e pikturen e Piero della Francesca-s, me ane te se ciles do te njohe seksin. Lexon Liza ne boten e cudirave te Carroll-it, duke marre shkas nga fotot e vajzave te vogla qe shkrimtari vdiste per ti shkrepur, me te njejtin pasion epshor me te cilin piktori francez do te vizatoje adoleshentet e tij. Konti yne (titullin ne fakt ai e kish mjaft per zemer), parimisht nuk do te jete kurre modern, por as prapanik kurrsesi. Piktura e tij do te mbetet pezull ne nje epoke qe nuk ka ekzistuar kurre, sikur Pierro della Francesca dhe Massaccio te kishin rene ne nje kome mjaft te thelle dhe te rizgjoheshin ne vitin 1900 e te nisnin te pikturonin realitetin qe do te gjenin. Pervec mjeshterve te Rilindjes se hershme, Balthus-i do ti hedhe syte edhe nga piktura kineze e japoneze, ku hapesira duket ajo e nje endrre dhe ky ngjyrat duket sikur dalin si te zena ne turp nga nje kujtese ne bardh e zi. Teknika dhe perfeksioni nuk do te jene gjithsesi obsesioni tij, duke mos i interesuar qe piktura e tij te perfaqesoje dike ose dicka. Me shume se me gjithcka, pikturat e tij duhet te identifikohen me nje gjendje shpirterore ose atmosfere psikologjike. Ne Loje me letra te vitit 1940, dy femije luajne me nje terbim te atille qe fsheh nje deshire te pashmangshme te rriturish per te bere nje tjeter loje. Ashtu si miku i tij skulptori Alberto Giacometti, Balthus-i donte qe me artin te arrinte deri ne njefare pike, duke krijuar nje tension edhe nese vepra nuk do te ishte krejtesisht e mbaruar. Piktorit i mjaftonte te arrinte mbi telajo ate moment, ne te cilin arti shpreh dicka perpara se te katandiset tek pershkrimi i trishte i realitetit. Per te, cdo kuader ishte nje feste, nga e cila duhej te largohej perpara se zbavitja te shnderrohej ne merzi.

*Mergimtari i Zvicres*

Ne vitin 1961, ministri i atehershem francez i kultures, Andre Malraux, nje nga intelektualet me te medhenj evropiane te pasluftes, do ta emeroje drejtor i Viles Medici ne Rome, institucioni me prestigjioz i kultures franceze ne bote. Balthus-i nuk pret tia thone dy here dhe vendoset afer Piazza di Spagna-s per gjashtembedhjete vjet. Do te largohet ne fund te viteve 70, kur piktura ka nisur te dorezohet perpara peshes se viteve te hekurta dhe kur nga ekstremizmi kulturor dhe politik i asaj kohe do te nise te quhet nje nga krimet e imperializmit. Balthus-i, me gruan e tij te dyte, te rene japoneze Setsuko Ideta, do te terhiqet ne keshtjellen e tij ne Zvicer, nje ngrehine me qindra dritare dhe dhjetera dhoma te paperdorura asnjehere. Do te filloje te beje aty nje jete te mbyllur dhe do te nise te prese te paktet vizitore qe do te lejohen te kapercejne muret e keshtjelles, i veshur me nje robdeshamber japonez. Ne vitin 1983, Qendra Pompidou do ti kushtoje nje ekspozite retrospektive, pikerisht ne ate godine me tuba te ngjyrosur qe Balthus-i e konsideronte si shenje te nje bashkekohesie perverse. Ne fakt, publiku dhe kritika do te mbeten indiferente ndaj punes se tij, duke e konsideruar dekadente dhe reaksionare. Nje vit me vone, do te jete Metropolitan Museum qe do te mireprese te njejten ekspozite dhe publiku do te jete me pak i ftohte. Vepra te tilla si Dhoma (1952)  nje lloj anuncimi i cmendurise, ku Virgjeresha eshte shnderruar ne te zakonshmen vajze te mitur dhe engjelli ne nje dado sadiste, apo edhe piktura tjeter Mali (1937), ngjajne mjaft te vonuara ne kohe ne krahasim me nje bote arti bashkekohore ende nen diktaturen e ideve dhe koncepteve, te vendosur keq perpara nje arti teper intim dhe shpirteror. Dashuria per pikturen do te rikthehet, e ekzagjeruar madje, disa vjet me pas dhe arti i Balthus-it do te behet nje pike referimi edhe per brezat me te vone, mbi te gjitha per piktorin e shkolles se Lipsia-s, te riun Neo Rauch, i cili ne menyre te parakohshme eshte nderuar me nje ekspozite personale ne Metropolitan. Por diferencen nga piktoret e sotem te rinj e kishte kuptuar edhe vete Balthus-i, edhe pa i njohur fare. Ata gjejne gjithmone nje truk qe i ben te shkojne perpara dhe shpeshhere te kthehen mbrapa teper shpejt. Artisti fisnik trukun e kish kerkuar gjithmone, por fatmiresisht, nuk e ka gjetur kurre,. Balthus-i, aty ku u ndal, nuk u largua me.

----------


## E=mc²



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]



----------


## [Perla]

*Autoportret*

----------


## [Perla]



----------

